# Undocked Standard Poodles in NE USA



## Basil (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello! I'm back to pick your brains again! :hello:
I'm still about 2-3 years off from getting a dog at _least_, and I have a lot of research and practice to do, but I'm learning a lot and this forum is a fantastic resource.

I know that undocked tails are not to everyone's taste, but they're important to me. Dewclaws I'm more iffy on, but like them intact generally. I was wondering if anyone here knew more breeders that either don't dock, or might leave a puppy undocked on request? _(This one I'm more iffy on though. It's been stressed to me how important temperament testing to pair the right dog with the right person is, and while I'm confident I would quickly come to love almost any dog, I prefer letting the breeder make their judgement.)_

I know of Shyre poodles in Ohio, and while they seem lovely, extremely knowledgeable, and have so many gorgeous dogs, Ohio is about 10 hours distance from CT.

There is Crabapple Downs poodles in NH, but Arlene seemed...uh, a little dodgy, and a quick check on this forum only solidified my suspicions.

Finally, De Grenier seems to me to not only resonate with what I'm looking for in a poodle, but also gave a surplus of information that it took me days to sift through and understand, which, nerd that I am, I appreciated greatly.
When I check through the forum it seems that N. Tessier's work in regards to diversity is highly spoken of—but I'm unable to find anyone who has an account of getting a dog from her, and how it went. 
Her online presence is minimal, which I completely respect because digital life is so _much all the time,_ but I still find myself wishing I knew more about her as a breeder, or people's experiences with her, though I know plenty about her work in genetics.

If you fine folks have any experience with De Grenier, or other recommendations for breeders in the general NE USA area that leave a full tail for me to look into, that would be fantastic!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Great you are putting lots of research in. I am not an expert. My first one is undocked and has dew claws which was appealing to me at the time. My second one is a different breeder and has docked tail, no dew claws. 
I don’t even care about the difference in them. I fully believe in going with the breeder you want with the kind of dogs you want, and temperament. That’s all!  I love them both


----------



## Basil (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't think I would mind the difference either to be honest, it seems that it's purely an aesthetic one!

Hell, I would probably fall in love with just about any dog that I got. Doesn't even have to be a poodle so long as it can go on a hike and loves a good scratch! It's just that since I'm going to go out and look for a dog or puppy specifically to be mine in the next 3 years, I'd like to get one from a breeder that has similar beliefs I suppose.

Thank you for your reply. If that's them in your forum signature, both of your dogs are absolutely gorgeous and I'm thrilled you love them as much as you do!


----------



## Ethan (May 23, 2017)

I wish it were easier to find poodle breeders who leave puppies unaltered! I have not been able to find any in my region who don’t dock.


----------



## DeGrenier (Sep 27, 2012)

Well hi there. Someone pointed this post out to me. My online presence is pretty available via Facebook, though I post as my name. I don't breed very often and have less and less time to do a lot of posting about my dogs or answering inquiries since I now help a lot of other breed communities with managing their genetic diversity within a different project. I am pretty nerdy, it is true, but I'm happy to hear you liked all the information.

You are doing research based on getting a dog 2 or 3 years from now - and that's a long time away. When you are closer to ready, fill out an application and if I have any available puppies that will fit your life well, I will be sure to reach out. In the meantime, thank you for the kind words and best of luck.


----------

